# SOLD J Press green uni stripe 16.5-35



## GregorSamsa (Aug 24, 2017)

Asking $75 shipped or best offer. Happy to send additional photos. Gently used and in great condition.


----------



## satterfield (10 mo ago)

What is the fabric of the product?
geometry dash​


----------



## venicelocke (4 mo ago)

...


----------

